# Yashica Lynx 5000, Film Advance Lever Jammed-ish



## SoulfulRecover (Jul 17, 2015)

I picked up a Lynx 5000 at a flea market that seems to be in decent shape. Everything worked except the range finder focusing mirror was super dim. So I pulled the top plate to clean the glass (not the mirror) and found that someone in the past decided to wipe the mirror down removing a lot of the chemicals on the mirror that allow it to work properly. Oh well.

I put everything back together and thumbed the film advance lever and it locked on me with the lever out. There is a little back and forth and I can hear a little bit of a buzz sound like the self timer when I move it back and forth.

I pulled the top plate again and used a little flat head screw driver to release the lock on the lever and it went back to the resting position. I thumbed it again and again it locked. When pressing the shutter release, it does nothing like the film advance never fully actuated.

Any idea as to why this is happening? Is it a shutter issue? This camera is starting to frustrate me hahaha


----------



## cgw (Jul 17, 2015)

With so many newer/better/working 35mm cameras around, why let a low-end early '60s rangefinder/amateur repair victim stress you out? The Yashicas are very cute but so few are fully functional now and most seem to have issues that kill much of the fun a small, light-weight rangefinder can deliver.


----------



## limr (Jul 17, 2015)

Because some people like to pick up oddball cameras and tinker. 

As for the Yashica, I'm not sure myself, but I'll pass the message along to Buzz, who might have a few quick ideas to throw out.


----------



## limr (Jul 17, 2015)

Okay, here's his answer:

I don't know too much about that particular camera, except that it's a
fairly early, fairly large Yashica. There does seem to be a fair bit on
the web about shutter problems with them, so it's not unreasonable to
expect that it might be a shutter issue. Here's a few links:

Servicing Yashica Lynx 5000 14e Range-finder Cameras

Favorite Classics Yashica Lynx 5000






Fixing a stuck shutter on a Yashica Lynx Rangefinder

He also suggested posting some close up shots of the shutter mechanism.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you all for the help! 

Turns out a piece of glass (no idea where from) got caught up in the film advance gears. Took a little rocking back and forth along with some shaking to get it to come out but it now works great!


----------

